# Manual de microcontrolador 8085.



## ariel (Sep 1, 2007)

Hola . . . 

Aca les dejo un enlace, que va a uno en español...........a ver a quien le sirve, por cierto recien lo estoy precesando y parece bastante bueno:

http://galia.fc.uaslp.mx/~cantocar/...RIAL_8051/CURSO_8051_ALEJANDRO_VEGA/index.php

De aca lo obtuve :

http://www.itnogales.edu.mx/Microprocesadores I/Micros_I.htm

Saludos . . . .


----------



## aaron3003 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gracias por el dato y una aclaración, (no es de muchea relevancia) existe  diferencia entre la palabra microcontrolador y microprocesador.

un microcontrolador es un sistema completo de microprocesador, memoria y dispositivos como DAC, puertos, etc. 

un microprocesador es solo la unidad central de proceso.

esto lo digo por que en la busqueda el 8085 viene cono microcontrolador


----------



## alejitox20 (Abr 16, 2009)

quisiera saber si me puedes dar información acerca de como puedo hacer la multiplicacion de 2 numeros cualquiera usando desplazamientos? si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2009)

Correr a la izquierda equivale a multiplicar x2 por cada posicion, correr a la derecha equivale a dividir entre 2 por cada posicion

Ejemplo... si recorres un 5 decimal 3 posiciones a la izquierda tendrias 5x2x2x2=40d (28h)


----------



## alejitox20 (Abr 16, 2009)

ok te entiendo eso pero.......si por lo menos deseo multiplicar 9*7 como tendria que hacer para acerlo por que hay que tomar en cuenta de que si cambio los valosres a multiplicar me cambia la secuencia de las instrucciones no?
es decir si por lo menos hago una secuencia de instrucciones cuya finalidad sea la de multiplicar 2 numeros al cambiar los valores deberia dar el resultado exacto sin variar la secuencia de las instrucciones que yo coloque no? esa es mi duda como puedo hacer para que al usar las instrucciones me realice la multiplicacion y me de el resultado exacto cuando yo varie los numeros introducidos?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2009)

usando desplazamientos solo puedes multiplicar y dividir por 2 o potencias de 2, para multiplicar o dividir por otros numeros solo puede ser sumando y restando...


----------



## alejitox20 (Abr 16, 2009)

entonces tu me dices que no puedo hacer multiplicaciones y divisiones con numeros diferentes a 2? y en caso de ser suma seria que una suma sucesiva?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2009)

Con corrimientos solo puedes multiplicar o dividir x2 o potencias de 2 (4, 8, 16 etc)

En este tema explican como hacer multiplicaciones con un PIC usando el algoritmo de booth, pero entendiendo como funciona este algoritmo es muy facil traducirlo e implementarlo en cualquier microcontrolador 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20570.html

Y en este hay un codigo de multiplicacion para 8051, que es muy similar al 8085

http://books.google.com.mx/books?id...3cWIBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9


----------



## alejitox20 (Abr 16, 2009)

dale amigo muchas gracias espero que me sirva cualquier cosa cuando resuelva el problema lo publico como solucion para aquellos que tiene laa misma duda


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2009)

El algoritmo de booth consiste de sumas y corrimientos... creo que es lo que andas buscando....


----------



## alejitox20 (Abr 16, 2009)

es del microprocesador 8085 pero voy a ver la logica a ver si me sirve de algo gracias


----------



## krit (Abr 17, 2009)

Multiplicar un número M por otro N es sumar M consigo mismo N veces.

Con un bucle que se recorra N veces solucionas el problema.

Esto logicamente no vale para decimales.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2009)

Sumar N veces es un algoritmo sencillo y conveniente con numeros de hasta  ~8bits, con numeros grandes (mas de 16 bit) es inaplicable.

Para numeros grandes los unicos posibles son los que usan un esquema similar a la multiplicacion a mano.
Ya sea con desplazamiento de todo el bloque o con una rutina de 8bit y manejando los indices.
Estos ultimos tienen la ventaja que la rutina de 8 bit puede ser con tabla de lookup (mas rapida).


Hace Google 8085 bit multiply y te salen ideas.


----------

